# Dentist



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just got to tell you what a lovely man my dentist is (Micki I told you about him before) I have just returned from a visit to him with one of my staff and once again NO CHARGE! He has also provided free of charge a tooth whitening kit for her to use.

I am now busy thinking of something that I can take to him on Tuesday as a gift to say thank you for all the work he has done without charging us and more importantly to say thank you for showing me that it is not always rip off city here 

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

you know that you have to ask THREE times in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GMI... I am not new to Egypt I have lived here many many years and been to the dentist many many times.. never had to ask three times for a bill, in fact the bill has been presented to me before I have even got up out of the chair on occasions.
This is a dentist I found a couple of years ago and whilst we pay for ''work'' he never charges us for check-ups etc I only posted the thread as a feel good thread


----------

